# Post Counts Way Down



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is it true? I look at the times of the posts and there are very few. I never looked at that before but it seems to be way down since the update.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So it would seem.

Whatever it’s benefits may be, I find the new format annoying to use.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this is my 5th or so post since the new format. I used to post multiple times a day. I enjoy the members and content here. I am not a fan of advertising being injected into every orifice in my body, everywhere I turn on this site. It becomes nauseating. I get it that the ads keep this site alive. Someone is paying to host it. When I pay my annual membership fee, I have invested in the business of this site. I have given them my confidence vote. They don’t have my vote any more. Our content and contributions to help make this forum great, bought and sold like stocks on the open market.

Quit whining, its all around us right? Every website is the same. Its all about the money right? Well we’re the fools for investing so much time here. Making the site great. We don’t do it for money. We don’t see a dime.

At least on FB and YT I feel like I have some control, even if limited. It feels like I can skip by ads. I can ask them to stop spamming me with certian ads. Here they have found a way to impregnate them into the depths of our main content. Into the threads that we keep coming back for. Disguised as threads that we all read.

On and on it goes. Progression. You can’t stop it. You can choose not to participate though. This site jumped the shark for me. I still mull around occasionally as I’d rather not give up.Compared to my earlier time and contribution investment here? I’m down 90% plus.

If the main group of active contributors here find a new place to hang out, let me know. I’d be happy to try a new site.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The notification is shit now. Before I could hover my mouse over the notification and they would drop down. Now I have to right click over my top right icon. Then click open in new tab. Then go to the new tab. Then click the icon. Go down to alerts and click. This opens up all notifications. Then right click on the notification. Then switch tabs again to see the thread with the notification. Repeat.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is interesting. You're a premium member, same as me, but I don't see any ads at all. I was under the impression that one of the benefits of premium membership was no ads. I also run Ghostery and Adblock plus. Any other premium members seeing ads?



keithb7 said:


> I think this is my 5th or so post since the new format. I used to post multiple times a day. I enjoy the members and content here. I am not a fan of advertising being injected into every orifice in my body, everywhere I turn on this site. It becomes nauseating. I get it that the ads keep this site alive. Someone is paying to host it. When I pay my annual membership fee, I have invested in the business of this site. I have given them my confidence vote. They don’t have my vote any more. Our content and contributions to help make this forum great, bought and sold like stocks on the open market.
> 
> Quit whining, its all around us right? Every website is the same. Its all about the money right? Well we’re the fools for investing so much time here. Making the site great. We don’t do it for money. We don’t see a dime.
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm moving this to the open mic.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> This is interesting. You're a premium member, same as me, but I don't see any ads at all. I was under the impression that one of the benefits of premium membership was no ads. I also run Ghostery and Adblock plus. Any other premium members seeing ads?


Same here Dave. I was thinking the same thing. I don't see any adds but if the owners continue to require subscription fees in US$, I will have to get used to them. I don't buy or sell on here so I don't really need a paid membership.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Same here Dave. I was thinking the same thing. I don't see any adds but if the owners continue to require subscription fees in US$, I will have to get used to them. I don't buy or sell on here so I don't really need a paid membership.


You have a lifetime premium membership, you should be covered.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s not just the ads; they mostly disappear when I use the Avast browser. When compared to the previous layout this one has lot of negatives from my point of view. I’m not expecting it to be changed but if I go to a site with the same system as our previous one the difference is quite noticeable. I would not have expected a format change to be as big of an issue as it seems to be but it is.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wardo said:


> It’s not just the ads; they mostly disappear when I use the Avast browser. When compared to the previous layout this one has lot of negatives from my point of view. I’m not expecting it to be changed but if I go to a site with the same system as our previous one the difference is quite noticeable. I would not have expected a format change to be as big of an issue as it seems to be but it is.


It will be interesting to see how TGP handles the change, pretty sure they're going the same route but have stated it will look very similar to the old page. That "may" require a lot of customization of the new software though, and that's not usually a good thing from a maintenance point of view.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> You have a lifetime premium membership, you should be covered.


You keep saying that Dave but I know I paid $15 with my auto payment using Paypal in Feb this year and Feb (2019) when I set up auto payment which I just cancelled. I hope your right but I guess we'll see for sure in Feb (2021). That said, from what I've read, I do think the website owners are going to lose some Premium Members due to the US$ policy. . . . . Hmmm. Maybe they make more money from the ads the registered users see than they do from us Premium members? I wonder if if they get paid for the adds in US$? . . . Maybe I'm overthinking this?🤪


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> You keep saying that Dave but I know I paid $15 with my auto payment using Paypal in Feb this year and Feb (2019) when I set up auto payment which I just cancelled. I hope your right but I guess we'll see for sure in Feb (2021). That said, from what I've read, I do think the website owners are going to lose some Premium Members due to the US$ policy. . . . . Hmmm. Maybe they make more money from the ads the registers users see than they do from us Premium members? I wonder if if they get paid for the adds in US$? Maybe I'm overthinking this?🤪


No one has corrected me yet. That's the way the FAQ reads, I don't see any room for misinterpretation. Time will tell.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Guitar101 I have never been stuck on any CDN site that uses USD for currency. It sounds more like greed than commerce up this side of the imaginary line. I rarely buy from the CDN sites that do this, and for that reason, have not made the jump to premium. I was considering it since I am so active on the site, but the USD thing has turned that into a solid NO for me. If I wanted to buy in USD..........I'd move to the USA. I use my laptop with an ad blocker, so I don't get the ads. If that means they don't get paid, then it happens. I rarely use my phone on GC because of the ads now.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You have a lifetime premium membership, you should be covered.


It's "Lifetime" only because it auto renews you like Columbia Records used to do. They will automatically take your money every year until you tell them to stop. That's how I read it when I went to renew - so I didn't.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's "Lifetime" only because it auto renews you like Columbia Records used to do. They will automatically take your money every year until you tell them to stop. That's how I read it when I went to renew - so I didn't.


So why the last sentence?

Any members who were currently Lifetime Premium members will now have the new Premium Membership experience (and will receive those benefits for their lifetime). New Lifetime Memberships are no longer available on the new platform.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

davetcan said:


> So why the last sentence?
> 
> Any members who were currently Lifetime Premium members will now have the new Premium Membership experience (and will receive those benefits for their lifetime). New Lifetime Memberships are no longer available on the new platform.


Maybe translated from Chinese ?!?!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not seeing ads- phone or laptop.

The fee in USD is completely insulting, (No offence to any US members) this is Canada though. We have our own currency.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's "Lifetime" only because it auto renews you like Columbia Records used to do. They will automatically take your money every year until you tell them to stop. That's how I read it when I went to renew - so I didn't.


The site owners don't automatically sign you up for auto re-new. If you want the premium membership with it's advantages you pay once per year. If you want to keep your premium membership, you have to pay again when the year is up. I signed up for auto renew myself to avoid having to do it every year when my year is up. For me, that changed with the US$ issue so I cancelled auto renew.



davetcan said:


> So why the last sentence?
> 
> _Any members who were currently Lifetime Premium members will now have the new Premium Membership experience (and will receive those benefits for their lifetime). New Lifetime Memberships are no longer available on the new platform._


Dave, I'm sure you're getting pretty tired of repeating the above quote and believe me. I get it 'but' you posted in an earlier post that you think I have a Lifetime Membership. I was not informed of having the Lifetime Premium Membership and was wondering if people that have it are notified that they do indeed have the Lifetime Membership and either I didn't get the notice or missed it. I'm patiently waiting until Feb 2021 when my current subscription is up to see if I will be required to re-new my premium membership.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi, I’m not seeing ads either. Right after the site “upgrade”, however, I was. Turns out that was because when they did the upgrade I got logged out. It took me a day or 2 figure that out but I eventually did.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> I think this is my 5th or so post since the new format. I used to post multiple times a day. I enjoy the members and content here. I am not a fan of advertising being injected into every orifice in my body, everywhere I turn on this site. It becomes nauseating. I get it that the ads keep this site alive. Someone is paying to host it. When I pay my annual membership fee, I have invested in the business of this site. I have given them my confidence vote. They don’t have my vote any more. Our content and contributions to help make this forum great, bought and sold like stocks on the open market.
> 
> Quit whining, its all around us right? Every website is the same. Its all about the money right? Well we’re the fools for investing so much time here. Making the site great. We don’t do it for money. We don’t see a dime.
> 
> ...


What do you mean? You have a paid membership and still see ads?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> This is interesting. You're a premium member, same as me, but I don't see any ads at all. I was under the impression that one of the benefits of premium membership was no ads. I also run Ghostery and Adblock plus. Any other premium members seeing ads?


No ads here


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zztomato said:


> We have our own currency


They don't trust our funny coloured money down there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Maybe this site is owned by a US firm? Or maybe the fluctuations in the value of the Canadian dollar is not something they want to deal with?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> They don't trust our funny coloured money down there.


It's the geese; they come down here and crap all over the place. The geese should stay in Toronto...lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zztomato said:


> I'm not seeing ads- phone or laptop.



I am seeing them on my phone right now, and they are fucking obnoxious. Ads desiged to look like posts in threads, ads at the bottom of the page, and some reaaly big ads in the middle of threads. 

If this place is now optimized for mobiles, it is optimized to bombard those mobiles with ads.

It is a complete clusterfuck trying to read these forums on my phone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Phone is the worst and that's what I use the most.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No ads here.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

colchar said:


> I am seeing them on my phone right now, and they are fucking obnoxious. Ads desiged to look like posts in threads, ads at the bottom of the page, and some reaaly big ads in the middle of threads.
> 
> If this place is now optimized for mobiles, it is optimized to bombard those mobiles with ads.
> 
> It is a complete clusterfuck trying to read these forums on my phone.


You're not a paid member though. It's the same on TGP. Membership has its privileges.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Re: Post count down.

For me, the new look of the forum is a turn off. 
As soon as I visit, I want to leave. 

Both Light and Dark mode are harsh on the eye.
White, Black, Red.
Reading the forum is like staring at a emergency road sign.

* of lesser annoyance, the generic guitar page header.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone else find this easier on the eye?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Being able to delete your own post....
+1


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

tonewoody said:


> Does anyone else find this easier on the eye?
> View attachment 323760
> View attachment 323760


Significantly.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zztomato said:


> You're not a paid member though. It's the same on TGP. Membership has its privileges.



I never had a problem on my phone when I let my memberships lapse under the old format.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope KingCBD gets better soon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> It will be interesting to see how TGP handles the change, pretty sure they're going the same route but have stated it will look very similar to the old page. That "may" require a lot of customization of the new software though, and that's not usually a good thing from a maintenance point of view.


I wonder if this is a good time to renew TGP memberships,.?, price may go up after this week and the change to new software.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I wonder if this is a good time to renew TGP memberships,.?, price may go up after this week and the change to new software.


Is it this week? I went over there to look around but couldn't find anything on it. Someone posted here a week or so ago that they were planning to keep it looking as close to existing as possible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The banner doesn’t pop up anymore but I thought I read it was scheduled for the first week of August


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

tonewoody said:


> Does anyone else find this easier on the eye?
> View attachment 323760
> View attachment 323760


No I don't. When it come to computer screens, I went black many years ago and I'm not going back. I àlso don't mind the new format and I don't mind paying $15 a year to not have to deal with the advertisements. Then again I don't belong to any other forums. The crap & whining I have to deal with on this forum is enough.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> crap & whining I have to deal with on this forum is enough.


It’s what we seem to specialize in


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> The banner doesn’t pop up anymore but I thought I read it was scheduled for the first week of August


Maybe they chickened out, although the one they did in 2018 went pretty smoothly.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> The site owners don't automatically sign you up for auto re-new. If you want the premium membership with it's advantages you pay once per year. If you want to keep your premium membership, you have to pay again when the year is up. I signed up for auto renew myself to avoid having to do it every year when my year is up. For me, that changed with the US$ issue so I cancelled auto renew.
> 
> 
> Dave, I'm sure you're getting pretty tired of repeating the above quote and believe me. I get it 'but' you posted in an earlier post that you think I have a Lifetime Membership. I was not informed of having the Lifetime Premium Membership and was wondering if people that have it are notified that they do indeed have the Lifetime Membership and either I didn't get the notice or missed it. I'm patiently waiting until Feb 2021 when my current subscription is up to see if I will be required to re-new my premium membership.


Hover over that star on your avatar. Somewhere, there's an explaination of what that membership entails, but I can't find it.
It had been posted earlier in the thread about the new forum, I believe. As far as a notification, not sure about that as I don't have that designation.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out sulpher. It looks like we joined Guitars Canada in the same year and I've enjoyed your contribution to the forum very much. There's no doubt your on top of things. I guess tenure does have it's advantages.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Verne said:


> @Guitar101 I have never been stuck on any CDN site that uses USD for currency. It sounds more like greed than commerce up this side of the imaginary line. I rarely buy from the CDN sites that do this, and for that reason, have not made the jump to premium. I was considering it since I am so active on the site, but the USD thing has turned that into a solid NO for me. If I wanted to buy in USD..........I'd move to the USA. I use my laptop with an ad blocker, so I don't get the ads. If that means they don't get paid, then it happens. I rarely use my phone on GC because of the ads now.


I used to deal with The Italian Barber in Newmarket until they started charging in US $, shipping too.... I'm in Toronto, they packed my order, took it to the Post Office in Newmarket, I presume, and wanted me to pay what ever the Canadian Post office charged them in US Dollars ??? WTF ?? that was the end of our business relationship, ditto a few weeks ago, I had a big order ready to submit to Bartlett in Guelph and was ready to hit the Send Funds button and found out again all Payments in USD ... again WTF ?? don't get me wrong, I think the world of Bartlett's but this USD payment bit leaves a sour taste in my mouth, so no deal .. ditto for the Premium Membership Fee here, love this forum and all the guys, but why do people want or have to charge Canadians in US funds ??? If I buy something from Throbak or Creamtone I pay US dollars, no problem, they are in America ... but this Canadian business's charging Canadian customers in USD's .... pass ... vendors have the right to do as they wish but I'll simply do without their product .... they can keep it


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> I used to deal with The Italian Barber in Newmarket until they started charging in US $, shipping too.... I'm in Toronto, they packed my order, took it to the Post Office in Newmarket, I presume, and wanted me to pay what ever the Canadian Post office charged them in US Dollars ??? WTF ?? that was the end of our business relationship, ditto a few weeks ago, I had a big order ready to submit to Bartlett in Guelph and was ready to hit the Send Funds button and found out again all Payments in USD ... again WTF ?? don't get me wrong, I think the world of Bartlett's but this USD payment bit leaves a sour taste in my mouth, so no deal .. ditto for the Premium Membership Fee here, love this forum and all the guys, but why do people want or have to charge Canadians in US funds ??? If I buy something from Throbak or Creamtone I pay US dollars, no problem, they are in America ... but this Canadian business's charging Canadian customers in USD's .... pass ... vendors have the right to do as they wish but I'll simply do without their product .... they can keep it



With so many doing it you have to wonder if it is something out of their control, such a something bank imposed?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> With so many doing it you have to wonder if it is something out of their control, such a something bank imposed?


I think it is more profitable. The USD is super high and the CAD fluctuates. So if you want to get the most money and not have to worry about the fluctuations then USD is the bet. If you want to alienate your customer base use USD in CAD land.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd tend to agree; there is likely a profit and stability motive in there. Way things are going might end up having to pay in gold.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The posts of things for sale is way down I think too. Plus looking at the main new posts page is a dogs breakfast.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

player99 said:


> The posts of things for sale is way down I think too. Plus looking at the main new posts page is a dogs breakfast.


So what exactly are you basing this revelation on? This is a quote from your own OP...
"*I never looked at that before* but it seems to be way down since the update."

Posts and participation _always_ wane during the summer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good news everyone: you can still log off and actually go play guitar or bass or talk to your family or whatever it is you want to do.

It kinda sounds like people feel like they _have_ to visit this forum, and daily.

I don't understand this mentality.

So it's slow. It's summer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> I think this is my 5th or so post since the new format. I used to post multiple times a day. I enjoy the members and content here. I am not a fan of advertising being injected into every orifice in my body, everywhere I turn on this site. It becomes nauseating. I get it that the ads keep this site alive. Someone is paying to host it. When I pay my annual membership fee, I have invested in the business of this site. I have given them my confidence vote. They don’t have my vote any more. Our content and contributions to help make this forum great, bought and sold like stocks on the open market.
> 
> Quit whining, its all around us right? Every website is the same. Its all about the money right? Well we’re the fools for investing so much time here. Making the site great. We don’t do it for money. We don’t see a dime.
> 
> ...


weird. Looks like you've got the same membership I do, and I see no adds at all. Something is not right.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sulphur said:


> So what exactly are you basing this revelation on? This is a quote from your own OP...
> "*I never looked at that before* but it seems to be way down since the update."
> 
> Posts and participation _always_ wane during the summer.


From my observations of the site. I remember there being many more posts. That is what I am basing it on. What I have observed. Since you know better, tell us the stats. 

This is a quote from your own post:
*"Posts and participation always wane during the summer."*
So what exactly are you basing this revelation on?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You're the one that admittedly "never looked at it before" but claims that the posts are way down.

I _have_ noticed in almost ten years here that it always slows down in the summer.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sulphur said:


> You're the one that admittedly "never looked at it before" but claims that the posts are way down.
> 
> I _have_ noticed in almost ten years here that it always slows down in the summer.


So you are talking out of your ass again? Nice try gaslighter.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

player99 said:


> So you are talking out of your ass again? Nice try gaslighter.


As usual, you make no sense.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I _have_ noticed in almost ten years here that it always slows down in the summer.


Yes but they seem to be down a bit more though; I don't think it's just the new format could also be the lucky 19 and people just waitin round to die or go broke or whatever.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sulphur said:


> As usual, you make no sense.


Not to you. Or at least you won't admit it. It's part of your psychosis. Haha just playin. Have a nice evening. Peace.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

And, we're done.


----------

